# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مهرداد كيوان:كنکور به سمتي حركت مي كند كه ديگر لازم نيست رياضي را بالاي90 زد

## Simon2

اگر بپذیریم که کنکور سراسری قرار است آرام آرام به جهت دیگری حرکت کند، به این صورت که دیگر لازم نیست دانش آموزی، ریاضی را بالای 90٪ بزند (100٪ که جای خود دارد)، این امر به زیبایی و با ارائه سؤالات مناسب در حال شکل گیری است.از ویژگیهای کنکور در سالهای اخیر به خصوص در سال 1394 این است که در حالیکه از سؤالات سالهای قبل استفاده میشود، سؤالاتی با ادبیات و سبک جدید نیز ارائه شده است. البته در کنکور سال 1394 این کار قدری عجولانه انجام شده است، به همین جهت 4 سؤال از سؤالات کنکور با اشکال اساسی مواجه است که این اتفاق در طی سالهای اخیر بی سابقه بوده است.
در دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه سؤالات خیلی سخت و عجیب و غریب نبوده اما با سؤالات غلط همراه بوده اند.
در بخش هندسه پایه چالش اصلی در این است که سطح سؤالات بیش از سطح توان دانش آموزان است و نیز سؤالات وقتگیر و مشکل است.
در دروس ریاضی گسسته و جبر و احتمال، سؤالات بسیار ملایم و بدون نوآوری بوده است.

*در رشته ی تجربی:*

باید پذیرفت دانش آموزان رشته ی تجربی به درس ریاضی نگاه خاص دارند و ریاضی برای آنها در اولویت نیست، پس این مناسب است که سؤالات درس ریاضی رشته ی تجربی چندان مشکل نباشند که البته همینطور هم بوده است! اما دانش آموزان رشته ی تجربی به یکنواختی سؤالات (از ساده به سخت) بیشتر نیازمند هستند تا اولویت موضوعی. در مجموع سؤالات رشته ی تجربی سؤالات مناسبی بودند و فاصله چندانی با سؤالات سالهای قبل نداشتند اما در در مقایسه با سالهای بسیار دور کنکور امسال سؤالات قدری سخت و وقتگیر بودند.
منبع:نشر الگو

----------


## mbt.danial

مهرداد کیوان کی هس؟!

----------


## MohammadT

> مهرداد کیوان کی هس؟!


مولف کتاب های دیفرانسیل و انتگرال نشر الگو

----------


## MahMoUoD

درصد 90 تو ریاضی؟!!
شوخی میکنه احتمالا   :Yahoo (76): 

الان درصد بالای 50 تو ریاضی برای خیلیا یه آرزو هست!   :Yahoo (56):

----------


## vahid75

رسیدن به درصد 70 تو رشته ریاضی چندان کار مشکلی نیست و با تلاش ممکنه
ولی اینکه بالای 90 بشه زد نیاز به این داره که چندین سوال رو چشم بسته و بدون هیچ محاسبه جواب داد
وگرنه وقت سوالات مناسب نیست نمونه بارزش سپند فرقدانی که کنکور خودش رو نتونسته تو وقت 85 دقیقه 100 درصد بزنه
ولی کلیدش برای کنکور 94 کاملا درست بوده یعنی 100 درصد
اینجا تاثیر فاکتور زمان و استرس مشخص میشه

----------


## ZOLFA

> اگر بپذیریم که کنکور سراسری قرار است آرام آرام به جهت دیگری حرکت کند، به این صورت که دیگر لازم نیست دانش آموزی، ریاضی را بالای 90٪ بزند (100٪ که جای خود دارد)، این امر به زیبایی و با ارائه سؤالات مناسب در حال شکل گیری است.از ویژگیهای کنکور در سالهای اخیر به خصوص در سال 1394 این است که در حالیکه از سؤالات سالهای قبل استفاده میشود، سؤالاتی با ادبیات و سبک جدید نیز ارائه شده است. البته در کنکور سال 1394 این کار قدری عجولانه انجام شده است، به همین جهت 4 سؤال از سؤالات کنکور با اشکال اساسی مواجه است که این اتفاق در طی سالهای اخیر بی سابقه بوده است.
> در دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه سؤالات خیلی سخت و عجیب و غریب نبوده اما با سؤالات غلط همراه بوده اند.
> در بخش هندسه پایه چالش اصلی در این است که سطح سؤالات بیش از سطح توان دانش آموزان است و نیز سؤالات وقتگیر و مشکل است.
> در دروس ریاضی گسسته و جبر و احتمال، سؤالات بسیار ملایم و بدون نوآوری بوده است.
> 
> *در رشته ی تجربی:*
> 
> باید پذیرفت دانش آموزان رشته ی تجربی به درس ریاضی نگاه خاص دارند و ریاضی برای آنها در اولویت نیست، پس این مناسب است که سؤالات درس ریاضی رشته ی تجربی چندان مشکل نباشند که البته همینطور هم بوده است! اما دانش آموزان رشته ی تجربی به یکنواختی سؤالات (از ساده به سخت) بیشتر نیازمند هستند تا اولویت موضوعی. در مجموع سؤالات رشته ی تجربی سؤالات مناسبی بودند وفاصله چندانی با سؤالات سالهای قبل نداشتند اما در در مقایسه با سالهای بسیار دور کنکور امسال سؤالات قدری سخت و وقتگیر بودند.
> منبع:نشر الگو



بله؟؟!
ببخشید؟!

فاصله چندانی؟!

مثلا توی ریاضی 93 داخل دوتا سوال لگاریتم اب خوردن بود اما اینبار که من دیدم سولارو لگاریتم رو با تابع قاطی کرده بود!

و خیلی خیلی نکات دیگه!

این کسایی که میان اینجوری میگن سخت نبود سخنت نبود همونایی نیستن که تا ساعت ها بعده کنکور هیچ کلیدی ازشون ندیدیم؟؟!!!

حداقل اینطوری نگید که داوطلب 95 فک کنه با یه امتحان ساده طرفه...
ا

----------


## Simon2

> بله؟؟!
> ببخشید؟!
> 
> فاصله چندانی؟!
> 
> مثلا توی ریاضی 93 داخل دوتا سوال لگاریتم اب خوردن بود اما اینبار که من دیدم سولارو لگاریتم رو با تابع قاطی کرده بود!
> 
> و خیلی خیلی نکات دیگه!
> 
> ...


آبجي ايشون نظر خودشونو گفتند شما نبايد در موردشون اين طوري صحبت كني  اگه بخواي بدوني آقاي مهرداد كيوان مدال طلاي جهاني المپياد رياضيو دارن تا حالا هم صد تا دانش آموز از دبيرستان انرژي اتمي تربيت كردن كه مدال المپياد گرفتند اون دبيراي كانونم كه كليد ميدن انگشت كوچيك اينم نيستن

----------


## ZOLFA

> آبجي ايشون نظر خودشونو گفتند شما نبايد در موردشون اين طوري صحبت كني  اگه بخواي بدوني آقاي مهرداد كيوان مدال طلاي جهاني المپياد رياضيو دارن تا حالا هم صد تا دانش آموز از دبيرستان انرژي اتمي تربيت كردن كه مدال المپياد گرفتند اون دبيراي كانونم كه كليد ميدن انگشت كوچيك اينم نيستن


ابدا که توهین نکردم !
من ایرانم نیستم که بدونم این کانون امثالش چی هستند . چه میکنند ! 

تنها منظورم این بود که کنکور امسال ثابت کرد که کتب کمک اموزشی هیچن و تقریبا کمتر کسی میشه با یه خوندن کتاب تست به درصد قابل قبولی برسه...سوالای کنکور امسال همه کنکورای سال پیش رو نقض کرد...جیزی که مهمه الان خلاقیت دانش اموز توی حل انواع سوالاست و تسلطش روی کتاب...جز عمومی ها کدوم یک از اختصاصی ها روتین بود؟؟!

و اینکه از بین هزار نفر دانش اموز چند نفر میگن ریاضی خیلی فرقی نداشت!

من ایشون رو میشناسم و توی یزد باهاشون کلاس داشتم  :Yahoo (1): 

فقط کاش مولفین کتب جای یه دانش اموز سوالات رو کتاب هارو و.. ببینند  :Yahoo (1): 

اگرم لحنم تند بوده پوزش میخوام 
موفق باشید

----------


## Simon2

> ابدا که توهین نکردم !
> من ایرانم نیستم که بدونم این کانون امثالش چی هستند . چه میکنند ! 
> 
> تنها منظورم این بود که کنکور امسال ثابت کرد که کتب کمک اموزشی هیچن و تقریبا کمتر کسی میشه با یه خوندن کتاب تست به درصد قابل قبولی برسه...سوالای کنکور امسال همه کنکورای سال پیش رو نقض کرد...جیزی که مهمه الان خلاقیت دانش اموز توی حل انواع سوالاست و تسلطش روی کتاب...جز عمومی ها کدوم یک از اختصاصی ها روتین بود؟؟!
> 
> و اینکه از بین هزار نفر دانش اموز چند نفر میگن ریاضی خیلی فرقی نداشت!
> 
> من ایشون رو میشناسم و توی یزد باهاشون کلاس داشتم 
> 
> ...


حرف شما درسته اما شما به من بگيد هدف از خوندن كتاب هاب تست چيه؟هدف اين نيس كه يك دانش آموز بياد و ايده هاي كتاب تست رو حفظ كنه در اين صورت اگر يك سوال جديد توي كنكور بياد نمي تونه اون سوالو جواب بده تنها هدف مسلط كردن دانش آموز به مفاهيمه.مثلا اگه صدتا كتاب براي هندسه نوشته بشه باز هم ميشه  سوالي طرح كرد كه ايده ي جديد داشته باشه.من به نظر هزاران دانش آموز احترام مي گذارم اما آقاي كيوان نظر خودشونو دادن شما هم نظر خودتونو ميدين

----------


## ZOLFA

> حرف شما درسته اما شما به من بگيد هدف از خوندن كتاب هاب تست چيه؟هدف اين نيس كه يك دانش آموز بياد و ايده هاي كتاب تست رو حفظ كنه در اين صورت اگر يك سوال جديد توي كنكور بياد نمي تونه اون سوالو جواب بده تنها هدف مسلط كردن دانش آموز به مفاهيمه.مثلا اگه صدتا كتاب براي هندسه نوشته بشه باز هم ميشه  سوالي طرح كرد كه ايده ي جديد داشته باشه.من به نظر هزاران دانش آموز احترام مي گذارم اما آقاي كيوان نظر خودشونو دادن شما هم نظر خودتونو ميدين


از 50 تا تست مثلا ریاضی تنها یکیشون یه سبک سوی جدیدی ممکنه داشته باشه ( کاملا هم مشهوده )
حرفم اینه که الان دیگه این کتابا به درد نمیخورده دانش اموز باید سراغ کتابی بره که نکته رو نزاره جلوش شیوه حلشو نزاره جلوش کمکش کنه خودش حل کنه هر جور سوالایی...خلاقیت رو ببره بالا..کسایی که امسال تست حفظ کرده بودن ابدا موفق نشدن !

بله بله بله من هم همینو گفتم  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشیم همه انشالله ...

----------

